# What's your desktop background?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I always think it's fun too see what people use as their desktop  I will post mine in a bit

Obviously, appropriate pictures only, this is a PG forum, lol:lol:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine is my boys, banjo and chucky


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

its a picture of me and my hubby at our wedding. I believe during our first dance.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

What can I say...it's Lilly Storm!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

me a my lil buddy boy lol


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

My babies, Rain (the closer one) and Paradise (the one in the background)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Me and Sunny of course :]


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

k here is my pic haha. this is my cat Tiger lol  its a rather funny picture hehe


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have this one on mine









And I currently have this one on my Dad's computer (he doesn't know how to change it };p)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll post mine now.

My home computer-This is Smooge, my Little Man. I don't know if I will ever take him off my screen, he died way to young (RIP)









Family laptop, my account- This is me and Ben at our first and only AA rated show. We got 3rd out of 23 in this class, he looks good except that he's already opened his knees (jumps are tiny for him)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This is on my laptop (Chili and I):










And this is on my desktop (Calista):


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i have this..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine is Boo and I.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's mine at the moment :


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

The picture of candy, the one as my avvie! hehe


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, here we go:


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Mines Of Me And Oscar


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

nice pics everyone !!!!


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Me, Katie and Lady (of course).


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My favorite pony ever in his funny looking flymask and my pony Lacey! =D


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My laptop:








My work desk top:


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

What is on my desktop now


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My desktop on this laptop is just a baby blue background. Having a desktop wallpaper slows down your computer.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> My desktop on this laptop is just a baby blue background. Having a desktop wallpaper slows down your computer.


really? i didnt know that....thats interesting


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

my husband.. I'm a big race fan and this was taken at the last race we went to together at the Texas Motor Speedway last year. An IRL race. =] He was up to something in this picture, trying to be innocent.. I guess that's why I love it so much. He was always into something.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

mine is of Onyx!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

The first one is the picture I have on my laptop and the second is the one I have on my desktop.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is mine










But when I'm working I change it to this LOL


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine at the moment (it's really bad xD I really miss my PS. But can't install it on this laptop).
It's of the horse i rode on monday:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> My desktop on this laptop is just a baby blue background. Having a desktop wallpaper slows down your computer.



Doesnt slow my computer down any? The desktop OR the laptop...:?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> Doesnt slow my computer down any? The desktop OR the laptop...:?


I've never had a background slow down my laptop either.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I have heard before that they do slow down your computer, but I don't know. I've never experimented to see if it's true. I like having a background too much lol.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

i didnt do anything special to it because its special enough  this is my desktop wallpaper


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that puppy needs a spankin! He was diggin' in the flowerbeds!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is what I currently have.









This is what I keep threatening to change it to.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> that puppy needs a spankin! He was diggin' in the flowerbeds!!!


 
LOL well there werent any flowers in the flower beds just the dirt and she just got done playing in her pool and needed to get dirty LOL I dont plant flowers for this reason! the doggies like to get in the flower beds :/


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Dumas that picture is soooo funny! and cute too! like father like sons hehe


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

this is mine


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks  I love 'em all so much!!


ROTFL ~ Savvy, At first glimpse I was like, what the heck is that person thinking :shock: jumping between those other horses :-x ???!?!??!

I then realized that it was a collage 8) and I felt silly enough to tell you about it!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw thats ok lol yep thats me and phoebe jumping through other pics of phoebe lol


----------

